
“Don't block my drive” - leejo
https://www.theguardian.com/healthcare-network/2017/nov/23/got-dont-block-drive-note-ambulance-what-happened-next
======
AndrewOMartin
What appears to be a puff piece about an inconsiderate handwritten note, turns
into a more serious observation viral media. Not a modern classic exactly, but
likely worth the sub 5 minute read.

